# rat is dragging his back legs



## Dixi1801 (Apr 18, 2011)

he is almost 2 years old and my gf came home to find he seems to be dragging his back legs and back end. 

He still uses them slightly, but nowhere near as much as usual!

He's also seeming lazy, not taking food from my hand, just nibbling on it in my hand. 

If anyone can help me ill be more than grateful!

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm really not sure what to suggest other than to take him to the vet. I hope he is ok but am thinking he may of broken a back leg by the way you have described it.


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 18, 2011)

He's still using them just slower and softer and touching them doesn't hurt him!


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hes still able to move them and they don't hurt when I touch them! Will take him to a vet asap!


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Has this been a gradual thing or has it come on suddenly? If it has been gradual then it's probably age related HLD Rat & Mouse Gazette: Medical Corner: Care of Older Paralyzed Rats or if it is sudden then it could be that he's fallen and injured himself. I'd pop him to the vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's been very very sudden! He's using them a tiny bit more than he was but still nothing like before! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

My Luna (RIP) had this and after an xray it turned out she had pulled the ligaments in her back leg from a fall, after a week of pain relief and cage rest she was back to her usual self (she was about 2/3 when this happened), I would pop him to the vets to get it checked out


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The best person to ask would be a vet
HLD (hind leg degeneration) affects the back legs but you say this has come on suddenly, HLD is progressive
Another possibility is he has had a stroke
Either way he should see a vet


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys/girls, he will see a vet asap and I think it could be the fall to be honest, he jumps around like crazy all night!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dixi1801 said:


> Thanks a lot guys/girls, he will see a vet asap and I think it could be the fall to be honest, he jumps around like crazy all night!


fingers crossed it's just a sprain or something xx


----------

